# Keeper of Secrets in Hellboy 2



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay I finally saw Hellboy 2: The Golden Army over the weekend, and towards the end of the film they encounter this faceless oracle-type creature with wings embeded with eyes. And I instantly think, "that would make a great Keeper of Sercrets model." Anyone else who saw the film think this? It would be a change from the giant bird look, I even spent a minute thinking how to build one, use the C'Tan Nightbringer, flatten his face back into a fan shape, mod the sycthe into some sort of tzeenchy staff, graft a pair of wings to his back and sculpt eyes unto them with green stuff. 

Am I on to something?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah that's a pretty good idea, that would be pretty nice considering I'm not really all into the bird stuff with Tzzentch, If you're gonna use wings I have a question, do you want Dragon type wings to further differentiate from the bird qualities of a normal LoC? If not I suggest using something like Pegasus wings from WFB or just from the LoC model since I find those two seem the nicest out of most of them. Oh btw you et the names mixed up, the Daemon's name is Lord of Change not Keeper of Secrets, that's Slaanesh lol. :grin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, my bad, I associate secrets with Tzeench so I assumed that was the name of its greater deamon  .


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a toy of it, too big to use but good basis for comparison- looks cool but would be very hard to make a cool looking conversion.. would love to see it if anyone ever tries it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thats awesome. Would fit the Nightbringer better, the Grim Reaper style is getting old. But it would be best for a Lord of Change, I mean look at him, he has wings, lots of eyes and hes mutated! If I saw this guy on the table I'd have a hard time concentrating on whats going on, I'd be scared out of my skin.

So awesome, so awesome...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Tim/Steve, helps everyone visualise it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely. Coolest conversion idea I think Ive ever heard. That thing is badass.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

100% up with that idea. When I saw that movie I was thinking that allot of the stuff in it looks pretty chaosy! But none more then that guy! He's certainly scary enough to be a demon that’s for sure. The only thing is I don’t like the head. What I think would look cooler would be just a blank featureless face. But that’s just my opinion :victory:. You could use the Toy as a base if you wanted to make a apocalypse sized demon.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The toy is 13" tall... only put it up there as a comparison or to give ideas of what a aconversion could look like.

I agree that I dont like the face, but in the movie you first see it with a veil over the face and that does look cool- I think if I was doing this conversion I would do the face and head as normal, paint it in slightly stronger colours then normal then find some fine grey/navy/black gauze and droop it over as a hood (hopefully fine enough so the features are still visible but that they are harder to see


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

13" tall demon.....(maicaly laughs)


----------

